# LS1 Conversion Manual for Nissan 300zx



## adlashwa (Jul 20, 2009)

In light of receiving several requests for information about the LS1 300ZX conversion manual I decided to post some details. First off, the manual is still for sale ($42.50) and is still as comprehensive as ever. For those that haven’t heard about my LS1 project, it was the first of its kind and was featured in Sport Z Magazine. The project was documented from start to finish and all of the information was compiled into a manual. This manual was written so that others could benefit from a wealth of information from someone who has completed the conversion project. The following table of contents is found in the manual:
Section I	Pre-project Information
Background
Shopping List
Initial Preparation
Section II	Phase I Installation
Accessories
Firewall
Driveshaft
Test Fit I
Section III	Engine and Transmission Support
Engine Cross Member
Steering Rack
Transmission Cross Member
Motor Mounts
Section IV	Phase II Installation
Headers and Exhaust
Test Fit II
Final Firewall Modifications
Section V	Final Motor Installation
Reinstallation
Hood and Clearance Issues
Throttle Cable
Fuel Pump
Brake Lines
ECM Location
Section VI	Electronics and Wiring
Initial Wiring
Under-hood to Under-dash wiring
Gauge Cluster
VATS Bypass Box/Circuit
Battery Location
Power and Ground Wiring
Fuel Pump Wiring
Ignition Switch
Wiring Completion
Section VII	Cooling System
Radiator and Cooling
Heater Core
Section VIII	Final Items
Intake
Shifter
Test Drive
Section IX	Appendix
Helpful Websites
ECM Pinouts
Additional Photos

In short, this manual includes invaluable information. Should you have additional questions, with the purchase of the manual, I will gladly provide any technical advice throughout your project. If you would like to purchase the manual, or have questions about it, contact me at [email protected]. I accept, and prefer, PayPal for payment. Thank you and good luck on the project!

You can also find me on LS1tech.com and Twinturbo.net


----------



## juliarichard34 (Oct 4, 2009)

Great information. I really loved it.


----------

